# VPN-Router



## garganoLand (24 August 2011)

Hallo ,
ich habe ein VPN-Router von cisco RV042.
und will auf meine daten auf meine Buffalo zugreifen.
problem ist ich kann auf den router alle einstellung ändern.
aber komme nicht auf den buffalo drauf wer kann mir  vielleicht helfen?

mfg


----------



## o_prang (26 August 2011)

Hi,

wie ist denn Dein Aufbau der Geräte (IP-Adressen...)
Was bedeutet "ich komme auf den Router"? Meinst Du über VPN?


----------



## garganoLand (26 August 2011)

Hi

IP VPN-Router 10.10.10.1
ich kann auf den Router über http zugreifen (feste -IP) 
kann aber nicht auf netz mich anmelden: 
habe ein User für die vpn verbindun ertsellt
und versuche über die Quickvpn von cisco mich zu anmelden an den netz.

meine Netz-ID ist 192.168.1.xxx  "standort 1"
die von von VPN Router ist 10.10.10.xxx " standort 2"
mit absicht damit ich keine ip konflikt habe.

ich habe an standort 1  eine Fritzbox 7370
an Standort 2 eine Speedport 920 konfiguriert als modem nicht als router 
DHCP ist VPN-outer von cisco RV042.

habe zertifikate erstellt und an standort 1 installiert "kopiert" in den Ordner von quickvpn meine fehlemeldung ist folgende:

Feiled to establish a connection.

This could ba caused by one of the fpllowing:
1. Incorrect password. " Passwort ist Richtig"
2. No valid IP for the network card  " Netzwerkkarte hat eine gultige                                                   IP die von Standort 1"
3.Incorrct server address  " die IP Richtig                                           ansosten konnte ich nicht über HTTP auf  router zugreifen"

4. with windows Firewall disabled. which disableb IPSec service.
             " habe firewall AUS komplett"
5. Local IP Address conflicts with the Subnet of remote VPN Server
 "die 2 standort haben verschidenen Subnetz.

Danke für die hilfe

mfg


----------

